# Mattress + box spring vs. mattress + platform



## Autoeng (Aug 5, 2008)

Are Americans being fooled by the bedding companies into continuing to purchase mattress and box spring sets versus just buying an appropriate mattress for platform use? You don't see box springs outside of the US very much and box springs are made in three different varieties (1. Box covered with fabric (platform) 2. Springs sandwiched between plywood (semi-platform) 3. Springs with plywood on the bottom). A box spring is supposed to keep you from feeling your partner move and (supposedly) helps extend the mattress life.

My personal feelings are that you should buy a high quality mattress with the expectation that it will need replaced in five years. By figuring that you are going to throw it away in five years and knowing that you want to be comfortable over it's lifespan you can then decide how much money you want to spend. This thought process applies to my current knowledge of beds with mattress and box spring. I do not know if a box spring made of springs mounted to one sheet of plywood can outlast the mattress.

What I am interested in learning about is if you change to a platform bed can you purchase an appropriate mattress around the same price point that you were giving for a mattress to be used with a box spring? If you figure that you should replace the box spring every time you replace the mattress if you go to a platform type bed frame you could add that extra money saved by not purchasing a box frame to add to the mattress funds should you need a better one for platform use.

Your thought /  experiences?

Thanks


----------



## tashamen (Aug 5, 2008)

We have used a platform bed for years - probably decades.  We just recently replaced our previous platform/futon type mattress with a new one and just bought a regular mattress - in other words a mattress that most people would put on top of a box spring.  No problems with it - it's a bit higher than our former mattresses have been but otherwise we love it.  I have never liked the box spring and mattress combo - probably because I grew up in Europe and so was not used to it.


----------



## Transit (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's just a personal style choice. Boxsprings are very low priced. Buy a mattress without the boxspring and you don't save that much.Platforms give you that lowprofile contemporary look where mattress sets give a more traditional look.


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Recent experience -- "mattress only" (for a new platform bed) was 70% of the "set price" .... so I just bought the set and gave the new box springs/old mattress (in surprisingly good shape) to someone who needed it.  The delivery company removed the old bed springs.


----------



## Transit (Aug 5, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Recent experience -- "mattress only" (for a new platform bed) was 70% of the "set price" .... so I just bought the set and gave the new box springs/old mattress (in surprisingly good shape) to someone who needed it.  The delivery company removed the old bed springs.


Having done both recently is there a comfort differance between the set vs platform?


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to sleep on a solid wood platform with a mattress on it in my previous house.  Now I sleep on a mattress which has a box spring, and is still on (a different) platform.

I found the mattress directly on the platform to have a firmer feel to it than the one on the box spring.  It was, obviously, lower to the ground as well.  It was, in fact, quite low.  My new platform has drawers under it, so with the box spring (me being short) I almost have to make a running start at it.  

If you have a "memory foam"  mattress or any sort of an air mattress I suggest getting the box spring that goes with it.  Otherwise, as folks have mentioned, its all a matter of personal preference.

Fern


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Transit said:


> Having done both recently is there a comfort differance between the set vs platform?



I haven't slept on it, but guests tell me it's wonderful.     I'll give it a try one of these days!


----------



## geekette (Aug 6, 2008)

While I've never given it that much thought (more like, "that's how it's done"), I do consider a mattress to have much more than 5 years of life.  10 - 15 is what I consider normal.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 6, 2008)

If you look at the construction of a "box spring" it is really a platform(no gove at all). It only raises the bed.


----------



## Autoeng (Aug 6, 2008)

e.bram said:


> If you look at the construction of a "box spring" it is really a platform(no gove at all). It only raises the bed.



There are three types. Some have springs. The one I bought 4 years ago does.


----------



## Autoeng (Aug 6, 2008)

geekette said:


> While I've never given it that much thought (more like, "that's how it's done"), I do consider a mattress to have much more than 5 years of life.  10 - 15 is what I consider normal.



I have kept mattresses that long but looking back I can say that they were worn out long before that and did not provide me quality night's sleep for a long time before I finally replaced.


----------



## Autoeng (Aug 6, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> I used to sleep on a solid wood platform with a mattress on it in my previous house.
> I found the mattress directly on the platform to have a firmer feel to it than the one on the box spring.



Do you have any opinion whether true box springs (that have springs in them) extend the life of your mattress versus it just being on a platform?


----------



## wackymother (Aug 6, 2008)

I've heard that for a platform it's better to get a platform-specific type of mattress--that they do make mattresses specifically for platform beds. A salesman told me this a long time ago. I don't know if it's still true or if it was even true then!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2008)

When we bought our memory foam mattress, it came with the box springs, however because the mattress is humongously thick, the 'box springs'- actually just platforms- are available in different thicknesses to adjust the overall height of the bed. Ours are only about 3-4" thick.

So far, we've had it about 3 years. No turn-overs, or end-overs (as recommended), and neither of us can tell if the other gets in-or out of the bed. I had been a little apprehensive about breaking down the edges, because we tend to sit on the side of the bed to put in clothes/shoes but I detect no deterioration in the foam.

Jim Ricks


----------

